# مضخة



## اقليدس العرب (4 أكتوبر 2020)

​الاخوة الاعزاء...ارجو من جنابكم تزويدي بملف فيه حسابات مضخة ماء لإمداد المياة لبناية حيث لايوجد خزين للماء ااقصد ضخ مباشر


----------



## محمد الاكرم (7 أكتوبر 2020)

https://www.bbapumps.com/en/support/pump-pressure-calculator


----------

